# Sig 2340 ?



## gburden1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a chance to pick up a 2340 at a good price I think, I was wondering what you guys thought about them. 
Thanks in advance .
George


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Great guns, usually at a good price. Some prefer their Sigs in metal, but I liked mine well enough. Traded it off only because I was going to compacts. But boy could I shoot that 2340.

Note: the model is no longer available, but the same gun with a standard accessory rail is still being made. Parts won't be a problem.


----------



## gburden1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Clint , I think i will go ahead and buy the thing, but please dont tell my wife(she thinks i"m nuts).i just wanted to hear from someone who has had some experience with them. 
Thanks again
George


----------



## caduckgunner (May 20, 2007)

I have one and it is great. I would say this is the best factory trigger ever to come out of sig.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

caduckgunner said:


> I have one and it is great. I would say this is the best factory trigger ever to come out of sig.


Love mine, great DAO trigger .


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

I personally like the pro series even though many sig fans don't like the polymer frames. I personally like Sig's traditional SA/DA triggers over the DAO trigger of the 2340 though.


----------

